# Motherboard hangs on 5A



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a Intel 915 motherboard which was running OK before formatting.Now it hangs on the Intel logo with 5A written in the right hand corner and taking about 3-5 mnts to get into Windows.Help.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try to reset the cmos. May be the HDD might be worn out. Do a thorough test on HDD status .


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 24, 2011)

How to reset the CMOS?


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2011)

Unplug the PSU wire from the back of the chassis. Press the on/off chassis button 3-4 times. Remove the CMOS battery for one minute.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 25, 2011)

Connected the CD-ROM, which i did not connected previously, now the system is running perfect.The question is if i don wanna use the CD-ROM then will this problem persist?


----------

